# Problems with odin?



## putney1477

My phone needs a fresh start, I am trying to ODIN back to stock......odin will not open on my computer? I have ODIN3_1.3 I tried redownloading it and neither will open. Should I try 1.82? is it the same? I've only used 1.3. Just find it odd that it wont even open.

edit, neither will open. Is there some kind of security thing?


----------



## anoninja118

putney1477 said:


> My phone needs a fresh start, I am trying to ODIN back to stock......odin will not open on my computer? I have ODIN3_1.3 I tried redownloading it and neither will open. Should I try 1.82? is it the same? I've only used 1.3. Just find it odd that it wont even open.
> 
> edit, neither will open. Is there some kind of security thing?


run it as administrator or disable any antivirus software... but otherwise it should work, and no there's not much difference between the two versions except I think 1.82 has an extra 'BOOTLOADER' button above 'PDA'


----------

